# Kreg Pocket Hole Screw size?



## david51st (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking to get the Kreg pocket hole system but have a question? What size screws do you need for 3/4 and 1 inch face frame work, white oak material? and is it #6,#8 fine or course? They have info on depth for drill but can not seem to find screw size.

Thanks,
David


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Fine is for hardwood, and coarse for plywood. I use #6's for most projects, but 8's for shop cabinets and some jigs, cause I know I'll abuse the jig a little.


----------



## david51st (Oct 30, 2008)

How long? 1 1/4?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

UnoinLabel is correct, but I'll carry it 1 step further. Besides ply, course is also for softwood like pine, fur, etc.
I'm doing a job now, and I'm using #7×1 1/4". These are fine threads, cause I'm using oak. If you get the K.p.h.s., it'll have instructions in there, and tell you screw sizes and lengths to use. Hope this helps.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would use the 1 1/4" also


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Kreg recommends 1 1/4" for joining 3/4 material. I just finished drilling about 300 holes, or was it 400, for a shelving project. I'm not using glue.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

When you buy the jig it gives you all the imfo on a chart. It's a nice system to own.


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

it's good system with all the info included
i ususally get my screws from 
www.mcfeelys.com
big selection with shipping offers once your in their mail list


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I had a similar question about screw size. What I was told is, use the size of screw to match the size of the smallest wood. So, if you are joining 3/4" to 1/2" use the screw for the 1/2". However, what screw is that??? Well, here is a link that sorta tells which screw to use:

http://www.kregtool.com/products/ka/ScrewChart.pdf

Let us know what you think.


----------



## mneal (Nov 1, 2009)

When you decide what size and length look at MCFeelys to buy. They have got great prices if you buy in bulk. I usally get the 1000 piece box I think it was around 28-30 bucks.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

SouthpawCA: What I usually do is start with the 1 1/4" SRS typewhen working with 3/4" stock. Try 2 different sizes in the stock you're working with: If 1 1/4" is too long, and starts to come through(watch it carefully), then drop back to the 1". I think you will figure it out. Just make sure it's a pocket hole screw, and not a wood screw-they won't work. Hope this helps some. Trial and error-I do it all the time-- mainly error!!!!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with Bob. There should be a chart with the tool that gives you all of the sizes and types of screws to use based on the wood thickness and type. I use it all the time…its a great tool.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Take a look at the Harbor Freight Pocket Hole tool that was reviewed a few times on this site. That's the one I'm buying with my 20% off coupon. Should be around $56.00.


----------



## gabill (May 24, 2009)

Has anyone tried building drawers with the jig,think I saw it in one of there ads? But not sure.


----------

